# Sighting in a 270 at 25 yds?



## Impact97

I only have a small window of time and only a 25 yd range to sight in my daughters 270.  Any suggestions on how to zero?


----------



## mtr3333

I wouldn't sight in less than 80. The trajectory is flat, but you want to know if you are sighted in the range where her shots are likely to be. Is it a flush-mount scope?


----------



## Impact97

It is a Remington 700 with a Nikon Prostaff.  Unfortunately, I had to get extension mounts so it is not totally flush, but close.


----------



## LawnStalker

Go to the ammo mfr's website. Some of them have niffy little calculators you just punch in the data you know and it'll do the math for you. Winchester is supposed to have a very nice one.

From what I've read online a 25yard zero will put you 3-6" high at 100 yards depending on the round


----------



## LawnStalker

And,  remember your windage errors are going to be much wider "out yonder" where the deer is so you are only getting it close at 25yards. 

You won't really know until you shoot a group at the range you intend to take the shot.


----------



## FireHunter174

LawnStalker said:


> Go to the ammo mfr's website. Some of them have niffy little calculators you just punch in the data you know and it'll do the math for you. Winchester is supposed to have a very nice one.
> 
> From what I've read online a 25yard zero will put you 3-6" high at 100 yards depending on the round



X2...

Some of the websites even take into account your barrel length, scope height, etc.  The ballistic charts are very helpful.


----------



## SFR292

mine is zero at 100 and inch low at 25 Hope it helps.


----------



## mtr3333

The closer you sight in the less  you will know about the distant shots. Steady on 150 is good at 25, but field target time would be better for her confidence regardless of how well the 270 is sighted.


----------



## catch22

trace a nickel and color it in.......aim at the middle and when you knock the bottom out at 25 you will be on the way to having it sighted in.

1/2 inch low at 25 should put you around 1-3 inches high at 100yd depending on the round.

I would recommend shooting at 100 but if 25's all you got and your shots will be less than 100....you'll be fine.

We start at 25 with all our rifles been doing it that way for 20yrs...ain't failed us yet!!  good luck!


----------



## RONALDPAUL324

1 inch low@ 25 will kill deer out to 150 yds with 270
but go to range and shoot 1st time you get a chance


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

My .270 is zero'd at 25 yards. In fact I do this will all my rifles and then test them at 100 yards. For 25 yard zero it hits a little less than 2 inches high at 100 yards. And is about an inch low at 200 yards.


----------



## Catfish369

deepwoodshermit said:


> My .270 is zero'd at 25 yards. In fact I do this will all my rifles and then test them at 100 yards. For 25 yard zero it hits a little less than 2 inches high at 100 yards. And is about an inch low at 200 yards.



Same for my 30-06.


----------



## jimbo4116

deepwoodshermit said:


> My .270 is zero'd at 25 yards. In fact I do this will all my rifles and then test them at 100 yards. For 25 yard zero it hits a little less than 2 inches high at 100 yards. And is about an inch low at 200 yards.





Catfish369 said:


> Same for my 30-06.



This is correct but depends on your cartridge and bullet weight.

A 270. with a 150 grain bullet sighted in at 25 yds.will be about 2" high at 100 yards and about 1.5" low at 250 yds. giving you a 4 inch kill zone.

Here is a link to a program that will give you all the tragectory info you need.

http://www.winchester.com/learning-center/Pages/Ballistics-Calculator.aspx

Play around with it and you will find that zeroing at longer ranges is not always the best plan.


----------



## dwhee87

I had to sight my 7mag in at 25 after installing a new scope last year. Only chance before hunting. I zeroed it in at 25, and plugged all the numbers into the ballistics calculator on the Winchester website. It will allow you to print out a little chart. The chart was dead on at 175 and 200 later that weekend while dropping two does.


----------



## Jim Boyd

The trajectory is NOT flat. 

No projectile trajectory is... period. 

Find a place to zero it or do not hunt with it. 

All you are doing is setting the hunter up to fail and possibly, a deer to suffer. 

I laugh when I see folks that zero at 100 yards and then make the bald statement, "I am good to 300 yards". 

No two guns and no two cartridges are the same at 300 yards, regardless of what the ammo box states. 

Unless you shoot it at 300 yards, you really have no idea where the bullet is going to hit.... not really.

Get 10 hunters and put a target at 300 yards and see who can even shoot a 6" group downrange... not on the bullseye - just a 6" group. 

Not very darned many. 


Jim


----------



## AliBubba

Download the Remington Shoot app for your PC... 
http://www.remington.com/pages/news-and-resources/ballistics.aspx


----------



## Richard P

A good program is jbmballistics.com    You can play with setting up the distanced and intervals.


----------



## killa86

set it at 0 at 25 yards then turn it a bunch of clicks it will barely move need to set it at a 100


----------



## AliBubba

BTW - The Rem Shoot is free..


----------



## doublelungdriller

if you can only shoot it at 25 yards then make sure you are perfect left and right and about 1" to 1 1/4" low


----------



## Ohoopee Tusker

killa86 said:


> set it at 0 at 25 yards then turn it a bunch of clicks it will barely move need to set it at a 100



For standard 1/4 scope, 16 clicks will move you 1 inch at 25 yards. 4 clicks will move you 1 inch at 100 yards.


----------



## Lowjack

SFR292 said:


> mine is zero at 100 and inch low at 25 Hope it helps.



That is the way to set it up at 25 Yrds.


----------



## willh

with a 130gr hornady custom soft point 1" high at 25 yds should have you very close at 200yds good luck to you and your daughter!


----------

